# Driver encendido Nissan



## Joel79 (Jul 30, 2017)

Compañeros estoy luchando con este driver de encendido de  Nissan Máxima 96  v6   este driver  activa las seis bobinas   y no tengo pulsos en dos salidas    me podrían ayudar a identificar  los smd    B3,YA,XB,AI,L6   Los L6  son salida   gracias de antemano.

No se si estará bien si coloco este post aqui...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2017)

6 Bobinas son 6 transistores de potencia, ¿ Los revisaste ?


----------



## Joel79 (Jul 30, 2017)

Estas bobinas son transistorizadas,   son activadas con los L6   falta medir voltajes y pulsos  pero quiero estar preparado con los codigos smd   gracias


----------



## Joel79 (Jul 31, 2017)

Datos, A mas de alguien le puede servir,   el problema esta en un integrado que no entrega los dos pulsos de entrada    los sensores ckp y cmp buenos   todo probado ecu mala.


----------

